# Root of يتيح



## Nadia_Taliba

Marhaba,

What are the root letters of this word please?

يتيح


----------



## Ghabi

The root is ت-ي-ح.


----------



## Razin'

Does the verb تاح exist?! if there's such a verb, how does it become in "muDaare3" (يتيح أم يتوح)? Or is there any evidence that the second letter of the root is ي not و ? 
I'm just speculating, I don't really know the answer. But the ي in مضارع صيغة أفعل comes from the fact that it's يفعل بكسر العين not from the root (see أمات يميت).


----------



## Ghabi

Yes, the dictionary says that the _fa3ala_ form also exists (although personally I've only come across the _af3ala majhuul_ form, e.g. _yutaa7u lii an ..._ but I'm only a beginner and haven't read much), so I assume that the form _yatii7u_ has been attested, and thus the second stem is assigned to be _yaa'_, by analogy with _yaTiiru_, _ya3iishu_ etc.


----------



## the-moon-light

تاح الشيء يتيحُ

it means تهيأ 
أتاح له الشيء it means قدر أو هييء له

تاح فعل ماضي  maDhi
يتيح فعل مضارع  moDhari3

الجذر ت ي ح the root


Yes theres evidence the dictionary: Lisan Al3arab!


----------



## Nadia_Taliba

So what would the meaning of 'yateeh' be? in general without a context.


----------



## the-moon-light

يتيح allowed, let him/her to do


----------



## Nadia_Taliba

shukran jazilan, the moon light!


----------



## the-moon-light

3afwan Nadia : )


----------



## cherine

Nadia_Taliba said:


> So what would the meaning of 'yateeh' be? in general without a context.


Allow me a little correction, the pronounciation is y*u*tiiH.


----------



## Nadia_Taliba

cherine said:


> Allow me a little correction, the pronounciation is y*u*tiiH.




Shukran.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Nadia_Taliba said:


> So what would the meaning of 'yateeh' be? in general without a context.


 
*taa7a yatii7u* (فعل ثلاثي مجرد من باب ضرب): for time/chance/opportunity..etc. to be available; i.e., the subject is in fact the time/chance/opportunity...etc. ex. سوف اتّصل بك حين يَتيح وقتٌ كاف; time is the subject, it is what is available.

*2ataa7a yutii7u* (فعل مزيد بالهمزة في أوله): to give someone the time/chance/opportunity. ex. أرجو أن يُتيح فلانٌ الوقتَ للنقاش; time is the object and someone actually provided it.

Basically, it's the same as the difference between نزل وأنزل and فرح وأفرح.


----------



## Nadia_Taliba

shukran ya mahaodeh for giving the meaning of the verb for forms I and IV.


----------



## Nadia_Taliba

I was just wondering how أصبح changes the meaning of يتيح

e.g. هو أصبح يتيح له  

is the meaning affected?

Shukran


----------



## cherine

Hi Nadia,
What makes you think the meaning is affected? :confuesed: It's only indicates the tense:
يتيح = it enables
أصبح يتيح = it now enables (= it wasn't possible before).


----------



## Nadia_Taliba

Shukran cherine, I'm not sure I just wanted to double check. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## cherine

You're welcome.


----------

